# General Kate Spade Discussion



## reginaPhalange

We don't really have a specific thread dedicated to general Kate Spade conversations such as new floor-sets and upcoming collections for specialty as well as a place to share any intel like the discontinuation of certain lines or hints as to what's coming out next so I created this thread[emoji5]


----------



## reginaPhalange

I was at Kate Spade last week and spoke to an SA who said that next month's collection will likely include more grey, silver and blue shades. Is anyone a part of any FB groups that can share pictures or have any additional intel on upcoming themes?


----------



## MissK@KateSpade

There's a really pretty pale blue color that just came out called lakes edge. It's lovely for winter! I've also heard that one of the upcoming themes is magic and card tricks. A watch just came in at my store - the numbers are different playing cards that disappear and reappear as the time changes (i.e., if it's 8:00, the eight card is showing).


----------



## reginaPhalange

MissK@KateSpade said:


> There's a really pretty pale blue color that just came out called lakes edge. It's lovely for winter! I've also heard that one of the upcoming themes is magic and card tricks. A watch just came in at my store - the numbers are different playing cards that disappear and reappear as the time changes (i.e., if it's 8:00, the eight card is showing).


I've seen Lakes Edge, I'm kind of hoping for a grey similar to Cliff Grey from last year or a nice rich plum shade. That watch sounds so cute and quirky, can't wait to see next month's collection as I was left disappointed with the colour scheme from October.


----------



## reginaPhalange

To add to my previous post, I heard the November collection in boutiques consists of bright green and hot pink shades, does anyone else have any additional insight?


----------



## MissK@KateSpade

The November/holiday collection is huge! Biggest of the year. There's a lot of new items, and it's very accessory-heavy. One of the new things is bag accessories - strap and tassel sets to add to a bag and stickers that can be attached. I'm not a big fan, but I can see it appealing to some. And as Regina pointed out, it's got a lot of bright colors, including metallics and glitters. Novelty theme is rabbits and magic. 

Everything is up on the website now.


----------



## reginaPhalange

MissK@KateSpade said:


> The November/holiday collection is huge! Biggest of the year. There's a lot of new items, and it's very accessory-heavy. One of the new things is bag accessories - strap and tassel sets to add to a bag and stickers that can be attached. I'm not a big fan, but I can see it appealing to some. And as Regina pointed out, it's got a lot of bright colors, including metallics and glitters. Novelty theme is rabbits and magic.
> 
> Everything is up on the website now.


I feel like I'm waiting for a specific colour(s) and when I heard what the colour scheme was, I had a different idea in mind. Maybe it's for the best though [emoji6]


----------



## mishgrish

Has anyone seen the make magic collection? I am in love with all the bunny items  

https://m.katespade.com/on/demandware.store/Sites-Shop-Site/en_US/Search-Show?q=Make magic rabbit


----------



## reginaPhalange

mishgrish said:


> Has anyone seen the make magic collection? I am in love with all the bunny items
> 
> https://m.katespade.com/on/demandware.store/Sites-Shop-Site/en_US/Search-Show?q=Make magic rabbit


The Maise and Cali are so cute but not something I'd use/wear, despite how adorable they'd be for collectors of novelty pieces


----------



## miley38

The bunny necklace is beyond adorable!!!


----------



## mishgrish

reginaPhalange said:


> The Maise and Cali are so cute but not something I'd use/wear, despite how adorable they'd be for collectors of novelty pieces



I'm in love but I am hestitant since I tend to gravitate to their non novelty pieces. They're too procey considering i wouldn't be using them that much but i'm a huge bunny fan/collector so we'll see. Maybe i'll stick to the hallie tote which is far more discreet yet fun


----------



## miss_t4k3n

I want the pink monster pouf keychain that's seen in the photo with miss piggy... unfortunately it wasn't pushed to production.... so sad....


----------



## all7s

miss_t4k3n said:


> I want the pink monster pouf keychain that's seen in the photo with miss piggy... unfortunately it wasn't pushed to production.... so sad....


 Are you sure it wasnt pushed to production? It might just have a later release date or be an exclusive to a department store. Keep hope up!


----------



## miss_t4k3n

all7s said:


> Are you sure it wasnt pushed to production? It might just have a later release date or be an exclusive to a department store. Keep hope up!


Yup! I emailed customer service about it and that's what they said...... oh well... good news for my wallet/credit card I guess....


----------



## reginaPhalange

miss_t4k3n said:


> Yup! I emailed customer service about it and that's what they said...... oh well... good news for my wallet/credit card I guess....


I was told that about the Minnie Mouse coin purse and a couple other items from that collaboration. Those pieces eventually showed up about 3-4 months after the initial release of that collection. Hopefully that's the case here, there's still a chance!


----------



## Harper2719

Any intel on when the Thanksgiving/Black Friday sale will start and what the details are?  Seems other retailers are starting early this year (30% off at Tory Burch and Coach start Saturday the 19th).  Thanks!!


----------



## reginaPhalange

Harper2719 said:


> Any intel on when the Thanksgiving/Black Friday sale will start and what the details are?  Seems other retailers are starting early this year (30% off at Tory Burch and Coach start Saturday the 19th).  Thanks!!


I think it might be a tiered sale, I actually haven't been to my local store in a little while!


----------



## Kalispell

miss_t4k3n said:


> I want the pink monster pouf keychain that's seen in the photo with miss piggy... unfortunately it wasn't pushed to production.... so sad....


It is available at Nordstrom.
http://m.shop.nordstrom.com/s/kate-...y-personalizedsort&fashioncolor=PINK CONFETTI


----------



## Harper2719

reginaPhalange said:


> I think it might be a tiered sale, I actually haven't been to my local store in a little while!



Thank you!  Please let us know if you get any additional details.


----------



## reginaPhalange

Harper2719 said:


> Thank you!  Please let us know if you get any additional details.


Will do! I'm not sure what the discount will be but I think the sale starts Wednesday for clients and Thursday for everyone else based on all previous sales.


----------



## PikaQ

I purchased a bag from the store today, but it came with no price tag?


----------



## Alliekatt29

Anyone buy anything with the extra 30% off? I finally took the plunge on the Cameron Street Blakely.  I searched for so many images online as I want something large enough to be a work bag.  Hopefully I love it since it's final sale. Below is the color combo I ordered.


----------



## reginaPhalange

Alliekatt29 said:


> Anyone buy anything with the extra 30% off? I finally took the plunge on the Cameron Street Blakely.  I searched for so many images online as I want something large enough to be a work bag.  Hopefully I love it since it's final sale. Below is the color combo I ordered.


Yes, I made a couple purchases and will post pictures once the craziness of this weekend passes[emoji5]


----------



## Alliekatt29

reginaPhalange said:


> Yes, I made a couple purchases and will post pictures once the craziness of this weekend passes[emoji5]


Ooh, looking forward to seeing your purchases!


----------



## miss_t4k3n

Kalispell said:


> It is available at Nordstrom.
> http://m.shop.nordstrom.com/s/kate-spade-new-york-monster-pouf-faux-fur-bag-charm/4453575?origin=category-personalizedsort&fashioncolor=PINK CONFETTI


Thanks for the info!! 

I dunno what's wrong with the app and email notifications.. haven't been getting updates on the threads I've subscribed to.


----------



## reginaPhalange

miss_t4k3n said:


> Thanks for the info!!
> 
> I dunno what's wrong with the app and email notifications.. haven't been getting updates on the threads I've subscribed to.


It's also now available on the Kate Spade website along with the rest of this month's collection[emoji5]


----------



## ccbaggirl89

super annoyed... i earmaked a bag which said "out of stock" all during the 30% off and then as soon as the 30% off disappeared the bag comes back in stock. i hate sites that play games like that... if this something that happens often on the KS site, has anyone noticed it??


----------



## vinotastic

I have several KS bags that have gone unused (or barely used) for quite some time.  Can some recommend a good method to sell them?  I was considering posh/ebay, but I did not know if there were better options I was unaware of.  Please feel free to PM me so I do not cloud the thread.


----------



## reginaPhalange

ccbaggirl89 said:


> super annoyed... i earmaked a bag which said "out of stock" all during the 30% off and then as soon as the 30% off disappeared the bag comes back in stock. i hate sites that play games like that... if this something that happens often on the KS site, has anyone noticed it??


I would have checked to see if my local store had it in stock and if not, asked them to do a search to see which location has it. They're usually willing to do send sales over the phone or even if you go to the store in-person. Which bag was it, if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## ccbaggirl89

reginaPhalange said:


> I would have checked to see if my local store had it in stock and if not, asked them to do a search to see which location has it. They're usually willing to do send sales over the phone or even if you go to the store in-person. Which bag was it, if you don't mind me asking?


so they honor the internet discount if you call a store??
it was the alexya, the larger version


----------



## reginaPhalange

ccbaggirl89 said:


> so they honor the internet discount if you call a store??
> it was the alexya, the larger version


Yes, they were doing the 30% off sale on sale items in-store for the same period of time. I think there's a tiered sale going on now because I received a card for it from my SA last month. It's also possible that the bag you like may have gone to outlet since it disappeared from the site, so it's also worth giving them a phone call and providing them with the item number to see if it's available there.


----------



## all7s

ccbaggirl89 said:


> super annoyed... i earmaked a bag which said "out of stock" all during the 30% off and then as soon as the 30% off disappeared the bag comes back in stock. i hate sites that play games like that... if this something that happens often on the KS site, has anyone noticed it??



I am so sad you werent able to get your bag on discount! 

I would say you just had bad luck. I've never seen the website play games like that.  If Kate Spade didnt want to sell the bag at the discount, then it would have never been marked on sale in the first place. I have seen items go in and out of stock multiple times over the life of an item. I feel KS must be pretty diligent with getting returns relisted as in stock. I always leave out of stock items in my cart to see if they return. I even followed an item through this last sale watching it go out of stock and back in stock and out again before deciding to stop following because i didnt want it.

Most likely, other people were waiting for a % off sale and were just lucky to find the sale as soon as it started, the bag sold out, and then later someone(s) returned the bag.

I agree with reginaphalange about calling a store. KS sales people have always been extremely friendly and helpful. Most of KS sales are both in store and website. This last 30% off sale was in stores and website. Sometimes in store will have a slightly better sale that isnt advertised online or by email.


----------



## reginaPhalange

all7s said:


> I am so sad you werent able to get your bag on discount!
> 
> *I would say you just had bad luck. I've never seen the website play games like that.  If Kate Spade didnt want to sell the bag at the discount, then it would have never been marked on sale in the first place. I have seen items go in and out of stock multiple times over the life of an item. I feel KS must be pretty diligent with getting returns relisted as in stock. I always leave out of stock items in my cart to see if they return. I even followed an item through this last sale watching it go out of stock and back in stock and out again before deciding to stop following because i didnt want it.
> 
> Most likely, other people were waiting for a % off sale and were just lucky to find the sale as soon as it started, the bag sold out, and then later someone(s) returned the bag.*
> 
> I agree with reginaphalange about calling a store. KS sales people have always been extremely friendly and helpful. Most of KS sales are both in store and website. This last 30% off sale was in stores and website. Sometimes in store will have a slightly better sale that isnt advertised online or by email.


Agree with the bolded part, KS are never ones to play games and most of the staff will always try to locate a bag even if it means ordering it from another location. In addition if it's an item that kept going in/out of stock it's most likely to do with people adding it to their cart but not checking out.


----------



## Harper2719

Hi - anyone have any intel on upcoming colors for spring / summer?  I love the pink granite and toasted wheat but the bags I am looking at don't come in these colors.  Hoping for some more pinks and warm neutrals.


----------



## reginaPhalange

Harper2719 said:


> Hi - anyone have any intel on upcoming colors for spring / summer?  I love the pink granite and toasted wheat but the bags I am looking at don't come in these colors.  Hoping for some more pinks and warm neutrals.


Not really sure what to expect in the coming months as I haven't gone to my local store in a little while. They do have new collections frequently which arrive at the beginning of each month though! You could call and ask if the have the colour you're interested in as part of next month's collection.


----------



## Harper2719

reginaPhalange said:


> Not really sure what to expect in the coming months as I haven't gone to my local store in a little while. They do have new collections frequently which arrive at the beginning of each month though! You could call and ask if the have the colour you're interested in as part of next month's collection.



Thanks.  I sent an email to customer service so we'll see if I get anywhere with that.


----------



## reginaPhalange

Harper2719 said:


> Thanks.  I sent an email to customer service so we'll see if I get anywhere with that.


Their new collection is up - lots of floral, pinks, and reds. Unfortunately there's nothing I love from the February collection, I'm seriously beginning to fall out of love with the brand. My last purchases were in November I think and I still haven't posted pictures, maybe I'll do that later!


----------



## Harper2719

reginaPhalange said:


> Their new collection is up - lots of floral, pinks, and reds. Unfortunately there's nothing I love from the February collection, I'm seriously beginning to fall out of love with the brand. My last purchases were in November I think and I still haven't posted pictures, maybe I'll do that later!



I do like the pinks and florals but nothing really jumps out at me.  I have recently bought a Cameron Street large Lucie in mahogany that I love .  Would love to see your last purchases.


----------



## spicestory

Is the Kate Spade Cassidy [style] wallet(s) being discontinued/phased out? Or will there be any upcoming new iterations of the Kate Spade Cassidy [style] wallets to be released in the next few weeks? https://www.katespade.com/products/hartley-lane-initial-cassidy/PWRU5264.html

I very much like the interior layout of the Kate Spade Cassidy [style] wallet(s), but I can't seem to find a KS Cassidy [style] wallet(s) that comes in just a plain (i.e. no beads/no glitter embellishments on top) saffiano leather/cross-hatched leather for the exterior/front side of the wallet. I am hoping to purchase a Cassidy [style] wallet in saffiano leather/cross-hatched leather. Any suggestions?


----------



## reginaPhalange

spicestory said:


> Is the Kate Spade Cassidy [style] wallet(s) being discontinued/phased out? Or will there be any upcoming new iterations of the Kate Spade Cassidy [style] wallets to be released in the next few weeks? https://www.katespade.com/products/hartley-lane-initial-cassidy/PWRU5264.html
> 
> I very much like the interior layout of the Kate Spade Cassidy [style] wallet(s), but I can't seem to find a KS Cassidy [style] wallet(s) that comes in just a plain (i.e. no beads/no glitter embellishments on top) saffiano leather/cross-hatched leather for the exterior/front side of the wallet. I am hoping to purchase a Cassidy [style] wallet in saffiano leather/cross-hatched leather. Any suggestions?


I think it might be discontinued since I saw it at the outlet in a section with a few other wallets/slgs that were transferred from specialty.

ETA: I have something identical by Tory Burch in all saffiano leather without any embellishments, if you'd like I can add pictures


----------



## spicestory

reginaPhalange said:


> I think it might be discontinued since I saw it at the outlet in a section with a few other wallets/slgs that were transferred from specialty.
> ETA: I have something identical by Tory Burch in all saffiano leather without any embellishments, if you'd like I can add pictures



@reginaPhalange - Thanks for the heads-up pertaining to the KS Cassidy style being seen at the outlet. Yes, please - photos of the identical wallet by Tory Burch in saffiano leather without any embellishments would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## ScottyGal

I've just booked a two week holiday to Florida, we leave September 15th . One of the things I love about Orlando (besides lots of great food, theme parks and the beautiful weather) is the outlets! Hopefully I won't break tradition and will come home with at least one lovely KS item


----------



## reginaPhalange

spicestory said:


> @reginaPhalange - Thanks for the heads-up pertaining to the KS Cassidy style being seen at the outlet. Yes, please - photos of the identical wallet by Tory Burch in saffiano leather without any embellishments would be greatly appreciated!


I'm so sorry for the late upload, I couldn't find the thread where I said I'd post, I thought it was in the TB forum [emoji85] Here's comparison pictures including interior shots of the TB wallet that looks like the Cassidy alongside the Kate Spade Darla


----------



## spicestory

reginaPhalange said:


> I'm so sorry for the late upload, I couldn't find the thread where I said I'd post, I thought it was in the TB forum [emoji85] Here's comparison pictures including interior shots of the TB wallet that looks like the Cassidy alongside the Kate Spade Darla
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3621023
> View attachment 3621024
> View attachment 3621025



@reginaPhalange - Thanks for the side-by-side comparison photo, as well as, the interior photos of the TB wallet and KS Darla, respectively.  The photos are very helpful!


----------



## ccbaggirl89

can someone please explain how KS designs/releases work... do the designs only stay on the site for a period of time before leaving for an outlet or something? does she put out new stuff every few months/weeks? i had earmarked a bag i liked and now it's off the site and loads of new stuff is up. it seems her designs rotate very fast?


----------



## reginaPhalange

spicestory said:


> @reginaPhalange - Thanks for the side-by-side comparison photo, as well as, the interior photos of the TB wallet and KS Darla, respectively.  The photos are very helpful!


Glad you found them helpful, hopefully you find a wallet that is functional for you!


----------



## reginaPhalange

ccbaggirl89 said:


> can someone please explain how KS designs/releases work... do the designs only stay on the site for a period of time before leaving for an outlet or something? does she put out new stuff every few months/weeks? i had earmarked a bag i liked and now it's off the site and loads of new stuff is up. it seems her designs rotate very fast?


They come out with new collections based on a specific theme, with each collection being released at the beginning of the month. Sometimes they have the same bags but in different colours based on that month's theme. Items from previous months are typically on the site for 3-6 months and in their 3rd month are typically marked down. At the end of the month they usually have a sale on sale where they offer an additional 25% off all markdowns; every so often they do 30% off instead of the 25%. Which bag is it that you were interested in?


----------



## ccbaggirl89

reginaPhalange said:


> They come out with new collections based on a specific theme, with each collection being released at the beginning of the month. Sometimes they have the same bags but in different colours based on that month's theme. Items from previous months are typically on the site for 3-6 months and in their 3rd month are typically marked down. At the end of the month they usually have a sale on sale where they offer an additional 25% off all markdowns; every so often they do 30% off instead of the 25%. Which bag is it that you were interested in?


thank you for that insight. wow, that is very fast, to release each month?!!? i check periodically at the site and always see new items. i liked the alexia, i believe, but it's been replaced by a newer version i don't like as much. the one i like now is mulberry street alecia, i think. i'm planning to get that one. it'll only be my 2nd KS piece... still learning how the site and brand operates


----------



## reginaPhalange

ccbaggirl89 said:


> thank you for that insight. wow, that is very fast, to release each month?!!? i check periodically at the site and always see new items. i liked the alexia, i believe, but it's been replaced by a newer version i don't like as much. the one i like now is mulberry street alecia, i think. i'm planning to get that one. it'll only be my 2nd KS piece... still learning how the site and brand operates


No problem! Yes it seems frequent but for the most part it's just a new them which just means new colours in the bags that are part of the core collection. They've made a lot of changes in the past few months and discontinued some of their popular lines, replacing them with new updated ones, although I'm personally not a fan of their last couple collections. I did a quick google search and the Mulberry Street Alecia seems to be an outlet style - I'd definitely check there since they are always having sales for 60% off or more.


----------



## spicestory

reginaPhalange said:


> Glad you found them helpful, hopefully you find a wallet that is functional for you!



@reginaPhalange - Thank you!


----------



## spicestory

reginaPhalange said:


> They come out with new collections based on a specific theme, with each collection being released at the beginning of the month. Sometimes they have the same bags but in different colours based on that month's theme. Items from previous months are typically on the site for 3-6 months and in their 3rd month are typically marked down. At the end of the month they usually have a sale on sale where they offer an additional 25% off all markdowns; every so often they do 30% off instead of the 25%. Which bag is it that you were interested in?



@reginaPhalange - Thanks for the information - it is very useful information to know!



ccbaggirl89 said:


> still learning how the site and brand operates


@ccbaggirl89  - Me too!


----------



## babibarbie

Hi! Im new on Kate Spade purses/bag! My question is, are their ourse made from real or faux leather?


----------



## reginaPhalange

Their May collection was released today and again, nothing caught my eye. There was a time when I'd be looking forward to the release of each monthly collection. In the last few months I haven't fallen in love with any of the styles and I think part of it has to do with the new logo - the old one was a little more subtle, this one's more eye-catching.


----------



## MissK@KateSpade

Personally, I like the new logo. It's the same as the old one, except it's a plate instead of a stamp on the bag. The stamp on some of my older bags is showing signs of wear and starting to rub off. The plate looks like it will last longer.

That being said, I'm also not enthralled by the May collection. For me, it's because I'm not as keen on the cacti stuff or the new prints.


----------



## reginaPhalange

MissK@KateSpade said:


> Personally, I like the new logo. It's the same as the old one, except it's a plate instead of a stamp on the bag. The stamp on some of my older bags is showing signs of wear and starting to rub off. The plate looks like it will last longer.
> 
> That being said, I'm also not enthralled by the May collection. For me, it's because I'm not as keen on the cacti stuff or the new prints.


My older bags I use in rotation (along with other brands) so mine don't show any signs of wear, but I agree that the new metal logo would be more beneficial for those who use their KS bags/wallets daily. I feel like most of the recent collections have been too floral but I do like the colours from the May collection. I wish they'd bring back the Arla in new colours for spring/summer!


----------



## MissK@KateSpade

Totally agree about the Arla. They seem to have dropped that bag, which I don't understand since it seemed pretty popular. I think bringing it back in bright summer colors would be a great idea.


----------



## all7s

It's so funny how tastes are! Recent styles this spring have actually sparked my interest after almost a year of low to moderate interest. I LOVE the florals! (Except the mothers day one, the pink and green Bayard place, a big NO there.)Also the details of the Morrocan and colors of the peacock inspired collections are grabbing my attention. And i didnt see the cactus until now...and although it is completely impractical...I adore the colors and my heart is SCREAMING about how precious it is. WHEW! Too much excitement for me this morning. Lol!

I cant say I'm a fan of the new metal logo being on the wallets. That seems like just a good way to scratch or get things caught on each other. Plus it is rather busy for a small solid colored item. I like simplicity. But it is a beautiful logo and i have it on a suede bag from a couple years ago which it is perfect on, rather than having just a simple plate. It makes me happy how Kate Spade will do its logo in different manners. It's fun!


----------



## Harper2719

Ladies, I am so upset!  UPS has lost my package from the Surprise Sale last week!  How does this happen in this day and age???  Has this ever happened to any of you?  Did your package ever show up?  I am just so upset because KS can't even sent me new items since the surprise site is deactivated.  Now I have to wait 2-3 months and hope they are there the next sale.


----------



## Melody03

babibarbie said:


> Hi! Im new on Kate Spade purses/bag! My question is, are their ourse made from real or faux leather?


I do believe some are made with treated canvas? So far all purses I bought are made of leather


----------



## BellaLuella

Does anyone know if the Chester Street - Small Allyn purse is real leather? Will this leather soften up with normal wear and tear? I purchased it from the outlet.


----------



## bailyc

Melody03 said:


> I do believe some are made with treated canvas? So far all purses I bought are made of leather


Would you happen to know if there are any leathers that are painted/coated, rather than dyed? I have an Austin Street bag that doesn't really smell of real leather and I suspect if it is, then it is treated or even painted, because it's oddly chemical smelling. (It's not a fancy color, just black.) Purchased directly online, so it is certainly genuine, and says 100% cow leather on the inside tag. It was inexpensive and functional, but I am curious about it.


----------



## Melody03

bailyc said:


> Would you happen to know if there are any leathers that are painted/coated, rather than dyed? I have an Austin Street bag that doesn't really smell of real leather and I suspect if it is, then it is treated or even painted, because it's oddly chemical smelling. (It's not a fancy color, just black.) Purchased directly online, so it is certainly genuine, and says 100% cow leather on the inside tag. It was inexpensive and functional, but I am curious about it.


Sorry.... I am not too sure, I only bought a few of their items and mine are mainly leather made, I dont really fancy bags or wallets that are not made of real leather.


----------



## ascendings

hi everyone, I am new to this forum. I recently got the kate spade zooey tote in black for 25% off (my local boutique had 25% for the japanese tourists during their golden week) and I really like it.

However am a little upset because the jensen in black is on sale now, which I never expected, and I would have gone for that to save some money...so I am looking to get the cameron street candace in the blazer blue colour. the sales associate told me that the blue colour won't go on sale but after what happened with the jensen I am being cautious. I was going to wait for the next boutique sale, although absolutely no idea when that will be here in Canada (Canada Day?) but maybe I should hold out longer? unfortunately with duties and exchange rate buying from the website is just not worth it. any insight is appreciated


----------



## rome aguila

ascendings said:


> hi everyone, I am new to this forum. I recently got the kate spade zooey tote in black for 25% off (my local boutique had 25% for the japanese tourists during their golden week) and I really like it.
> 
> However am a little upset because the jensen in black is on sale now, which I never expected, and I would have gone for that to save some money...so I am looking to get the cameron street candace in the blazer blue colour. the sales associate told me that the blue colour won't go on sale but after what happened with the jensen I am being cautious. I was going to wait for the next boutique sale, although absolutely no idea when that will be here in Canada (Canada Day?) but maybe I should hold out longer? unfortunately with duties and exchange rate buying from the website is just not worth it. any insight is appreciated


they're on SALE now, or at least here in Japan. check out their website


----------



## ascendings

rome aguila said:


> they're on SALE now, or at least here in Japan. check out their website



really?? i was in the store last week when they started the extra 30% off sale and they weren't on sale  where on the website do you see it?


----------



## ScottyGal

A new flagship store is opening in Glasgow


----------

